# Forum > News > OC News >  New Pokémon GO Exploits, Hacks and Trading Sections Now Available!

## Smitten

Since its release just a few days ago in the US, Australia and New Zealand, Pokémon Go has become one of the hottest mobile games available. Combining a franchise that's been known for over 20 years, modern technology and tapping into the nostalgia of many young adults who dreamed of catching Pokémon when they were younger, it has certainly become the game everybody wants to play.

To help everybody get the most out of it, we've added two new sections to OwnedCore: the Pokémon GO Hacks and Cheats section, and the Pokémon GO Trading section.

The *Pokémon GO Hacks and Cheats section* has everything from GPS and Location spoofing and pathing tutorials to more hands-on methods that don't involve phone rooting or tampering - with much more to come as people experiment and learn more about the game! Everybody is welcome to make a contribution and all new knowledge and information is welcome.

With the announcement that *trading will be coming to Pokémon Go,* our *Pokémon GO Trading Section* gives you the opportunity to start making some money. Whether you want to sell Pokémon you've collected, or offer a service collecting Pokémon, hatching eggs or gathering items for others, this is the perfect time to get in early and set yourself up as a trader!

We hope everyone has fun playing - whether they're out there playing and collecting in person, or sitting back, relaxing and spoofing your way to a full Pokédex.  :Smile:

----------


## ASGamer

Very nice! I was hoping to see one of these soon  :Smile:

----------


## Hellscreamer

I wish i had the chanse to try Pokemon GO already, Pokemon yellow was my absolute child-hood favorite game.
Used to play it atleast 12 hours staight per day. I really was obsessed back in gameboy color decade, was the best in my own honest opinion (^_^)
Can you catch your own cat with this app? 

Great read and good article!

----------


## Mixtrade

I think we all watched Pokemon cartoon,and everybody know for pikachu! i know that i did love this cartoon,so best regards for keeping alive of this game!  :Smile:

----------


## mosixberyl

That's nice....
Is there anyway or means of hacking online games

sent from my Samsung s5 using tapatalk

----------

